

Ask YC: Startup idea - wave

The problem:<p>Whenever you go to Downtown or other destinations, it is difficult to find a parking space for your car. Sometime you go from one parking garage to the next to find a space.<p>A solution:<p>When I get close to my destination, I would like to be able to access a website using my mobile phone and see available parking spaces. Most parking garages are computerized with a car counter and already know how many available spaces they have.  Create a company that publishes these available spaces on a Google Map. You will have to contact parking garage owners and give them a way to publish their car counts over the Internet.<p>This might help save time and reduce traffic congestion in the area. You will have very targeted customers that are going to Downtown (or a destination you know about). Stores or businesses around Downtown might be happy to advertise on the website.<p>What do you think about the idea?
======
m0nty
Link it in to sat-nav systems and it could be very interesting. Also, to
counter xirium's (perfectly reasonable) point about companies being reluctant
to share information: if you sell it to one parking company, then customers
will know which of that company's car parks to go to, which is an efficiency
benefit for them. If they're doing it, other companies might feel they have to
as well.

------
whacked_new
The entry barrier is higher than the average YC startup (and the like) for
this idea. It isn't a pure software solution, content requires
cooperation/contracts among parking lot owners, as well as the distribution
method (I doubt you would do it for cellphones because satnavs will be a
vastly superior tool for thus).

~~~
wallflower
Knowing a friend who is a real-estate agent who tried for months
(unsuccessfully) to negotiate the purchase of a single building that was owned
by one of the mega-huge global-local parking lot conglomerates for a rich
client, the barrier to entry is connections to metropolitan parking lot
enterprise(s)

------
mechanical_fish
Might work as an iPhone or mobile app. Not as an app for standard browsers --
the data are too time-sensitive, and I don't have the coordination to juggle a
laptop while driving a car.

What I'd really kill for is a version of this app that could alert me to on-
street spaces, or other cheap alternatives. I don't usually have much trouble
parking in downtown garages -- they cost so much that they often have spaces,
and if they don't have spaces they generally have signs at the entrance to
tell you. I once had the bright idea of planting a sort of super-RFID in the
pavement under each on-street parking space -- or maybe in the parking meters?
-- and monitoring those with an online service. Make that work and I'll be
your friend for life.

~~~
einarvollset
No need: Grab satellite images; Parse the spots for availability; Produce a
"Heat Map". Done.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Well, someone has already poked a hole in the "satellite images" idea -- not
updated enough.

OTOH, let me attempt to rescue your excellent idea with this suggestion:
cameras mounted on nearby buildings? Cameras are getting really cheap!

~~~
wlievens
That'd actually be pretty cool. Might have some privacy issues with it though?

------
dkokelley
I could see this turning into a tool that allows parking garages to sell
spaces in advanced. If I'm already downtown it's unlikely that I'm going to
think to pull up my phone to find a spot that will probably get taken before I
get there. (I would be more likely to use a satnav system to find a parking
spot, but the problem of the spot being taken in the meantime still exists).

Using the same technology, but for parking garages to sell in advanced (think
fandango or stub hub for parking) would eliminate the only remaining issue.

You could even use an auction format for the prices (garages will like this)
so that when parking for major events is sold, the prices reflect the demand
for the spaces.

------
xirium
Parking companies are unlikely to share information if it disuades customers
from speculatively finding a space. However, if you allow advance booking via
mobile telephone then the parking company obtains revenue even if you don't
use the service.

------
mattmaroon
Asking people to use Google Maps on their mobile device while driving is a
terrible idea. You're going to get sued by everybody who runs over a
pedestrian or a mailbox while using your service, which will be just about
everybody.

~~~
wallflower
I was trying to use Google Map's "Directions" feature on the iPhone in NYC
(yes, I was driving and was on the wrong side of Manhattan, lost) and it never
worked - "Service unavailable". Google Maps - search for location worked
however. Almost had to resort to last-ditch call my brother-in-law "Onstar"
style service but I managed to get where I was going.

------
cmm324
This is actually a future component of my project
<http://www.propertystampede.com>. We are initially focusing on property
managers, but then later to parking lot managers. Our goal is to create a site
where someone is relocating for work to a new city, can login, pick an
apartment, apply online, then find parking near their new place of employment
and purchase a monthly parking pass...

What do you guys think?

------
jbryanscott
We are doing something very similar to this.

<http://www.parkonthefly.com/>

Email me: bryan@parkonthefly.com

------
valor
Great idea. How about a SMS gateway where you could text your ZIP code and it
would return a list of garages and number of open spaces. this would be a lot
easier than typing in a web address, and would be quick enough for you to do
it at a stop light.

Also, I know some people that work at a company that makes the software for
said garages.. I could talk to him / connect you two.

Mail me: valor _at _schnooze _dot _com

------
nose
How would you check your mobile phone for parking spaces if you aren't parked?
I guess you could have a passenger do it, but that's not always possible.

------
catgen
<http://www.spotscout.net/>

~~~
soundsop
The service isn't live yet.

An interesting feature is the ability of private people to sell the use of
their parking spaces while they're not using them. Very interesting.

------
BostonDave
I was going to post spotscout.com but it does prove that when you think of
it...10 other people are building it!

------
ideas101
its a good idea - u can either make mobile app or on gps navigator or even
with GM OnStar service ... one can also make an app to send automatic sms text
message on your cell phone.

